# Anyone plow with a Powerwagon?



## bob coco

I'm looking at a 2006 Powerwagon regular cab. My local Western dealer says it's too high for a plow. From what I've found online about this truck it that it's about 1.8" taller then a stock 2500. And if you have the snow plow prep package then it's only about an inch taller. Can anyone confirm this? If anyone has a regular 2500 of the same style, I think up to 2009? could you tell me how many inches it is from the ground to the bottom of the frame where the plow bolts up. I have a 2010 2500 which is different. The 2006 I'm looking at has 305/70/17"s which I will change back to 285's or maybe even go to 265's which would probably be better in snow. So before I buy this truck I would like to know who is plowing with one and what mods you made to it to accomidate the plow. I plan on installing a Western Ultra mount.

Thanks, Bob


----------



## gpshemi

I have a 3500 with a 2" lift. Works for me just fine. Just got back in from doing my rounds.


----------



## sweetk30

not a dodge power wagon but i have a friend with a f250 with 4" lift and 35" tires with western v blade and wings on it. he plows just fine with it. 

that dealer is just to lazy to take the extra time to set the blade / framework up to the correct angles. he just wants to slap it on and go.


----------



## dodge15004x45.9

http://www.plowsite.com/showpost.php?p=1223879&postcount=144

Any questions feel free to ask me... I plow with kevin.


----------



## basher

bob coco;1225361 said:


> I'm looking at a 2006 Powerwagon regular cab.
> Thanks, Bob


the issue is not height it is weight balance. The Regular cab PW is not acceptable for a plow because of the winch. It shifts the weight balance to far forward to meet the FVMSSA 105 brake certification. The manual states "installing a plow will void all warranties." You can install on the crew Cab though the extra rearward weight shifts the balance far enough rearward to pass the 105 cert.


----------



## Greystorm

I didn't even know that dodge made a Regular cab power wagon ???? 
if they did I would have one.

as far as I know every recent powerwagon made was a small style 4door crew cab,
like this :








or the the new style full size crew cab
like this:









dodge made a concept power wagon reg cab with a bobbed bed, but i doubt anyone can buy it:









If you found a regular cab powerwagon, its most likely a badge job


----------



## basher

No I owned one for about three days in September of 05 until I got the no Snowplow straighten out and they bought it back.

http://www.trucktrend.com/roadtests/pickup/163_0410_2005_dodge_ram_power_wagon/index.html


----------



## bob coco

*Well I bought the truck.*

And no, It's not a badge job. I plowed a driveway yesterday with it that I thought would take a skidsteer with tracks to do. It was neglected and an oil truck could not get in. There was about 10" of totally frozen snow and with a little work and both lockers locked I got through. I had to straight blade because if I angled I ended up in the woods. I know my other trucks would have just spun tires and not have made the first pass. After the initial cut I had to turn the lockers off. Turning is almost not happening with them on. I was very impressed even with the crappy Nitto Terra Grappler A/T's on it. Cait wait to get a set of Goodyear Duratracks on it. It will be like a mini bulldozer. The six speed manual is also a great feature. I was able to use all of the torque while maintaining a very slow speed. My other trucks all have automatics and tranny temp gauges and I would have been watching them climb right up to the yellow and bordering on the red

Installing the truckside Ultra mount took a bit of machine work and die grinding and a floor jack to get the winch out and back in. But it's all done and proved itself on it's first driveway.

Dodge did a really nice job with the Powerwagon. I also like the lower hood on the 2009 and down 2500's. My 2010 hood is hard to see over. I ended up installing a Pro Plus on the 2010 because it's a couple of inches taller.


----------



## jmbones

As stated, they did make a regular cab Power Wagon in 05-09, it had an 8' bed. They no longer make the regular cabs or the manul trans. Also you can mount certain plow systems to the PW's without having to remove the winch and/or modify anything. There are other threads here where I posted pictures of those. The manual does state not to use a plow, but it will work.

bob coco, you should check into the locker bypass. you can then use the lockers in 4HI, or 2WD if you really wanted to use just the rear.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

i almost bought a reg cab power wagon a few years ago, i didnt know it was rare .


----------



## jmbones

They are hard to come by now days, especially with the G56 manual trans..


----------



## bob coco

That's the same color as mine and I have the G56 manual transmission. Mine also has the factory Rock Rails which will keep me from cringing everytime I turn into a frozen snow bank while plowing. My GMC quarter panels got dented a few times but always popped back out. I guess I was lucky. We have lots of frozen snow piles everywhere right now. 

I just got done doing a full service on it. I changed both diffs, transfer case and transmission fluid and then installed a strobe system in the four corners and wired a quick disconnect for a roof strobe as well.


----------

